# Medications from US to Philippines



## George.Gerri (Aug 14, 2013)

My husband has prescriptions here in the US for medication he can't get from the pharmacy. One is for pain, the other for anxiety. Looking for information on how to be able to ship without there being a problem in customs. One suggestion was to use AG&P's DHL corporate account number. His boss said to send DHL and it will bypass customs. Just trying to stay legal  Thanks in advance. He is highly stressed at the new job and I'm worried without his anxiety meds he's gonna stress himself into a heart attack.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

George.Gerri said:


> My husband has prescriptions here in the US for medication he can't get from the pharmacy. One is for pain, the other for anxiety. Looking for information on how to be able to ship without there being a problem in customs. One suggestion was to use AG&P's DHL corporate account number. His boss said to send DHL and it will bypass customs. Just trying to stay legal  Thanks in advance. He is highly stressed at the new job and I'm worried without his anxiety meds he's gonna stress himself into a heart attack.


I will tell you my situation since I get my meds from the USA. My meds are ship to a USP store in the USA. I either pick them up during my trips to the USA or they ship them to me if I run short. The main issue is custom: of the three times it was shipped to Phil once I received an email from UPS saying customs was going to tax my shipment and I could send an email to challenge the tax. I did send an email saying it was personal meds for my own use, it was not tax. The other two times I received with tax once and no tax the other time. My LBC shipments (non medication) are never tax by customs or open but it takes 35 days to receive (not air shipment).


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

George.Gerri said:


> My husband has prescriptions here in the US for medication he can't get from the pharmacy. One is for pain, the other for anxiety. Looking for information on how to be able to ship without there being a problem in customs. One suggestion was to use AG&P's DHL corporate account number. His boss said to send DHL and it will bypass customs. Just trying to stay legal  Thanks in advance. He is highly stressed at the new job and I'm worried without his anxiety meds he's gonna stress himself into a heart attack.


Hi Gerri,

I think I misread your post. To stay legal, your best bet would be first talk with the Dr. prescribing the medication there in the US. Also, be sure to call the US Customs office closest to you for any regulations you would need to follow.

Another idea would be for your husband to use the Filipino Doctor site and locate the same kind of Dr. here once he arrives. Most medications that are used there are also available here as well and usually at a much lower cost.

Be sure your husband hand carries a complete set of his medical records with him including any X-rays as doctors here will not request them like doctors do between each other there.


Best of luck..


----------

